# DA Melbourne



## aussiebadger (Jul 10, 2017)

Hi guys,
I'm about to submit my DA. Just a quick question, do I tick Taxi or Hire Car? I only want to drive Uber to get some extra cash for the next few months.
Your help is very much appreciated!


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

taxi


----------



## MrM (Jan 18, 2017)

Tick both - it cost no more - hire car is for Uber, taxi give you another option.


----------



## aussiebadger (Jul 10, 2017)

Bugger, because nobody had replied I applied and ticked taxi. Will I still be able to drive an Uber with that? You two who were kind enough to reply seem to have a difference of opinion...


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

um, i drive , well drove, uber with a taxi specific D.A..
I'm 98.7% certain it legally covers me for uber work, plus uber accept it in lieu of all police, health, and driver history checks every year, which is handy.

as far as i know i can drive a bus with it too, so long as the actual drivers licence covers it


----------



## tna (Jul 16, 2017)

Driver Accreditation has condition codes on it.

MT - Metropolitan Taxi
MH - Metropolitan Hire car

Although my DA says just MH, when I checked against TSC, they told me that I can drive hire care anywhere in Victoria. It may have changed since they had removed knowledge test.

I am not sure whether you can drive hire car (Uber) with MT condition, but you'd rather call them and check it when you get the DA slip.

There used to be a table in PDF on TSC website until recently but now they say that you need to contact them to get the information.
http://taxi.vic.gov.au/drivers/taxi-drivers/accreditation-conditions


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

Oh yeah, mine, says MT/MH so covers both, I think if you just tick MH that's all you get, tick MT, taxi, you get both.


----------

